# A Halloween Con in Florida!!



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't believe it! I get to go to an event? Anyone else in Central Florida?

http://www.sehec.com/schedule/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They offer a lot of interesting classes and seminars. Too far to drive, though.....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Won't it be meltingly hot and humid that time of year??


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

No worse than it is at home. Hot and humid is what we do here (the con is indoors and hopefully climate controlled)


----------

